# Vote Vote Week 10 basketballforum.com top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

10 weeks of College basketball Top 25, wow!

where the time fly?

Time to vote again for top 25. Voting include Sunday games. Voting will end 10:3opm CDT Monday night


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

please make sure we vote. I will post mine soon as I will need to wait unitl my son is asleep after his 10pm feeding


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1. Florida
2. UCLA
3. Wisconsin
4. UNC
5. Texas A&M
6. Ohio State
7. Kansas
8. Oregon
9. Duke
10. Pitt
11. Alabama
12. Butler
13. Memphis
14. LSU
15. Air Force
16. Arizona
17. Washington State
18. Indiana
19. Kentucky
20. Virginia Tech
21. Marquette
22. Notre Dame
23. Oklahoma State
24. Maryland
25. Texas Tech

A lot of teams took beatings within their conferences this week. Will have to keep that in mind if a top 6 team loses next week and all the teams behind them win. It also doesn't allow me to have Alabama and Arizona completely plummet in my poll, since so many other teams lost as well.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. Florida
2. UCLA
3. Wisconsin
4. UNC
5. Ohio St
6. Texas A&M
7. Oregon
8. Kansas
9. Pittsburgh
10. Duke
11. Alabama
12. Memphis
13. Butler
14. Air Force
15. LSU
16. Arizona
17. Washington St
18. Marquette
19. USC
20. Oklahoma St
21. Clemson
22. Notre Dame
23. Virginia Tech
24. Nevada
25. Kentucky


----------



## YoungMufan34 (Dec 1, 2006)

1. Florida
2. Wisconsin
3. UCLA
4. UNC
5. Ohio St
6. Texas A&M
7. Oregon
8. Kansas
9. Pittsburgh
10. Duke
11. Alabama
12. Memphis
13. Marquette
14. Washington St
15. Butler
16. Air Force
17. LSU
18. Arizona
19. OK State
20. USC
21. Clemson
22. Virginia Tech
23. Nevada
24. Notre Dame
25. Florida State


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1	UCLA
2	Florida
3	Wisconsin
4	UNC
5	Oregon
6	Texas A&M
7	Ohio St
8	Kansas 
9	Pitt
10	Clemson
11	Duke
12	Marquette
13	Indiana
14	Air Force
15	Memphis
16	Virginia Tech
17	Butler
18	Notre Dame
19	Washington St
20	Kentucky
21	Northern Iowa
22	USC
23	Alabama
24	Boston College
25	Oklahoma St.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1.UCLA
2.Wisconsin
3.Oregon
4.Florida
5.North Carolina
6.Texas A&M
7.Ohio State
8.Kansas
9.Pittsburgh
10.Duke
11.Memphis
12.Oklahoma State
13.Alabama
14.Air Force
15.Clemson
16.Nevada
17.Butler
18.Washington State
19.Notre Dame
20.Arizona
21.LSU
22.Southern Illinois
23.Indiana
24.Marquette
25.Northern Iowa

Looking In: 
ACC(Georgia Tech)
Big East(West Virginia)
Big 10(Michigan State)
Big 12(Texas)
Pac-10(USC)
SEC(Kentucky)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 UCLA
2 Florida
3 UNC
4 Wisconsin
5 Ohio State
6 Oregon
7 Kansas
8 Duke
9 Pittsburgh
10 Memphis
11 Butler
12Washington State
13 Texas A&M
14 Air Force
15Arizona
16Marquette
17 Clemson
18Oklahoma State
19 Alabama
20 Notre Dame
21 LSU
22 Nevada
23 USC
24 Maryland
25 Texas Tech


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> 1. Florida
> 2. UCLA
> 3. Wisconsin
> 4. UNC
> ...



before vote counts, you have two Oregons if not corrected, vote not count


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

1. UCLA
2. Wisconsin
3. Florida
4. North Carolina
5. Ohio St.
6. Oregon
7. Texas A&M
8. Pitt
9. Kansas
10. Duke
11. Memphis
12. Marquette
13. Butler
14. Oklahoma St.
15. Alabama
16. Washington St
17. Arizona
18. Air Force
19. Indiana
20. USC
21. Clemson
22. Virginia Tech
23. Northern Iowa
24. UNLV
25. Villanova


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. UNC
2. UCLA
3. Florida
4. Wisconsin
5. Texas A&M
6. Ohio St.
7. Duke
8. Pittsburgh
9. Memphis
10. Kansas
11. Oregon
12. Arizona
13. Butler
14. Indiana
15. Air Force
16. Clemson
17. Kentucky
18. Alabama
19. Marquette
20. Notre Dame
21. Washington St.
22. Villanova
23. Virginia Tech
24. Oklahoma St.
25. Georgia Tech

Honorable Mention: Michigan St., Georgetown, Tennessee, Nevada, Maryland


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay...no Stanford in your rankings this week, Tuscon lol.

Now I can pick on your Northern Iowa ranking j/k...that conference is officially impossible to figure out. I refuse to rank anyone from the MVC.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansasalum...how do you rank Oklahoma St. ahead of Texas A&M? I'm still confused as to why's everyone's obsessed with OK St. They only played one top 25 team in their non-conference schedule, a double overtime survival at home against Pitt, and they've lost by a combined 48 points to Kansas and A&M.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> A lot of teams took beatings within their conferences this week. Will have to keep that in mind if a top 6 team loses next week and all the teams behind them win. It also doesn't allow me to have Alabama and Arizona completely plummet in my poll, since so many other teams lost as well.


Bama is really starting to scare me. It's one thing to lose, but it's another thing when you lose badly. In their three losses, they've lost by 14, 27, and 21 points, respectively. Top 15 teams don't do that, imo. Not to mention, they won on a buzzer-beater at home to Georgia on Saturday, a game in which they were down I believe 15 at halftime.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

1- Florida
2- Wisconsin
3- Oregon
4- UCLA
5- North Carolina
6- Ohio State
7- Texas A&M
8- Kansas
9- Butler
10- Washington State
11- Memphis
12- Nevada
13- Air Force
14- Alabama
15- Marquette
16- Southern California
17- Arizona
18- Clemson
19- Virginia Tech
20- Duke
21- Pittsburgh
22- Oklahoma State
23- Indiana
24- Villanova
25- Stanford


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

MAS, could you possibly be a Pac-10 fan? lol

Next week I'm just going to rank all the good Big 10 teams in the top 10 so that it evens out all these West Coasters a bit.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Yay...no Stanford in your rankings this week, Tuscon lol.
> 
> Now I can pick on your Northern Iowa ranking j/k...that conference is officially impossible to figure out. I refuse to rank anyone from the MVC.


lol, Stanford lost my vote when Oregon beat them.

Since all these teams lost I figured I would give Northern Iowa a vote. They are on the fringe every week. :biggrin:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been on the Missouri St. bandwagon all year, but I'm starting to think Southern Illinois is the best team from the MVC now. I don't think any team (other than the conference tourney winner of course) from the MVC is going to feel comforable on Selection Sunday.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Florida
2. Wisconsin
3. UCLA
4. UNC
5. Oregon
6. Kansas
7. Texas A&M
8. Ohio St.
9. Marquette
10. Clemson
11. Pitt
12. Memphis
13. Alabama
14. Washington St.
15. Butler
16. Duke
17. LSU
18. Arizona
19. Notre Dame
20. Oklahoma State
21. Virginia Tech
22. Kentucky
23. Southern Illinois
24. Vanderbilt
25. Virginia Commonwealth


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Kansasalum...how do you rank Oklahoma St. ahead of Texas A&M? I'm still confused as to why's everyone's obsessed with OK St. They only played one top 25 team in their non-conference schedule, a double overtime survival at home against Pitt, and they've lost by a combined 48 points to Kansas and A&M.



I had a brain fart on Okie state to ahve htem high this week, new rankign will be updated. I am still not total sold as Texas A&M as a Too 10 team as ohters have


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

oohh...Vandy in the top 25...it's amazing how quickly people can forget the early season losses to teams like Appalachian St., Furman, and Wake Forest...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

LOL... well they have made up for it by beating UT, Alabama, and Kentucky in their last 3 games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Florida
2. Wisconsin
3. UCLA
4. UNC
5. Texas A&M
6. Ohio State
7. Oregon 
8. Kansas
9. Duke
10. Alabama 
11. Pitt
12. Butler
13. Memphis
14. LSU
15. Air Force
16. Arizona
17. Washington State
18. Clemson
19. Indiana
20. Virginia Tech
21. Marquette
22. Notre Dame
23. Oklahoma State
24. USC
25. Texas Tech


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Okay, here's my new rankings. The old rank from last week is in parentheses.

1. Florida
2. UCLA
3. Wisconsin
4. UNC (5)
5. Ohio State (6)
6. Texas A&M (8)
7. Oregon (10)
8. Kansas (4)
9. Butler
10. Pittsburgh (7)
11. Oklahoma State
12. Alabama (14)
13. Memphis (17)
14. Duke (18)
15. Marquette (23)
16. Clemson (15)
17. Air Force (16)
18. Notre Dame (19)
19. Arizona (13)
20. Nevada 
21. Washington State 
22. LSU (12)
23. Virginia Tech (NR)
24. Indiana (NR)
25. Kentucky (NR)

Dropped out: #20 Tennessee, #24 UConn, #25 Texas


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Voting closed, but thread is open for talk. No votes or edits after this post will count.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> oohh...Vandy in the top 25...it's amazing how quickly people can forget the early season losses to teams like Appalachian St., Furman, and Wake Forest...



and it's amazing how some people think bad losses really matter to the committee.... ohhhh ... ohhhh.. especially when you are in a power confernce.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> and it's amazing how some people think bad losses really matter to the committee.... ohhhh ... ohhhh.. especially when you are in a power confernce.


Oh, they do. It's why teams like Creighton, St. Joe's, and Colorado didn't get at-large bids last year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> I've been on the Missouri St. bandwagon all year, but I'm starting to think Southern Illinois is the best team from the MVC now. I don't think any team (other than the conference tourney winner of course) from the MVC is going to feel comforable on Selection Sunday.


Which is an absolute joke. That conference is better than the Big East, Big Ten....hell throw the Big 12 and SEC in there too.

Top to bottom that conference is almost as strong as the Pac 10 and ACC. I think that conference should get 3 at the least.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

They probably will get at least 3. The problem is, nobody really has a standout resume, nor is one team really that much better than another.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Oh, they do. It's why teams like Creighton, St. Joe's, and Colorado didn't get at-large bids last year.


Sorry, at least for St. Joes and Colorado. 

A team from the A-10 was not getting in at 9-7.

Colorado was 9-7, but had nothing of value on there resume to counter there porous RPI. Colorado had there chance - the game against A&M in the B-12 tourney, was bascially a play-in game and they lost it. But even if you take out there one questionable loss against CSt, they still are not getting in.

As for Creighton, they had one bad loss at UT-Chattoonooga. And perhaps that did make a difference.. I think they should have got in regardless. But they are not a "power" conference which was part of my parameters for my point.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> They probably will get at least 3. The problem is, nobody really has a standout resume, nor is one team really that much better than another.


Somewhat agree... they have no locks but as time plays out they will have 3-5 teams develop good enough resumes. It's an extremely competitive conference - a 10-8 conference record could get you in the tournament.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Which is an absolute joke. That conference is better than the Big East, Big Ten....hell throw the Big 12 and SEC in there too.
> 
> Top to bottom that conference is almost as strong as the Pac 10 and ACC. I think that conference should get 3 at the least.


Well I'm not sure I'd go that far. How would any of their teams match up against Florida, UCLA, UNC, or Wisconsin? Against Duke, Indiana, Alabama, or Oregon? From Top to Bottom they aren't even on the same level of a .500 team from any of the power conferences. Don't get me wrong though, I've actually been on the S. Illinois bandwagon all year. These teams are good no doubt but being able to beat teams from the power conferences on a constant basis... I don't see it happening.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Well I'm not sure I'd go that far. How would any of their teams match up against Florida, UCLA, UNC, or Wisconsin? Against Duke, Indiana, Alabama, or Oregon? From Top to Bottom they aren't even on the same level of a .500 team from any of the power conferences. Don't get me wrong though, I've actually been on the S. Illinois bandwagon all year. These teams are good no doubt but being able to beat teams from the power conferences on a constant basis... I don't see it happening.


They are 15-12 against the power confernces.
Big East: 5-0
Big 12: 4-3
Big 10 : 4-4
SEC : 1-1
ACC: 1-2
PAC:10: 0-2

I think they proved top to bottom they are up there with at least most of those conferences. Interestingly, despite the low sample size, those records correlate pretty fairly to the strength of the other conferences 1-6.

MVC is at par with BE, Big12, Big Ten, top to bottom, with the exception that right at the top those other conferences are a little better. But depth wise they are a match.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I see where you're coming from. I had no idea that they've been that successful against the 3 "Bigs". Here's to the MVC... :cheers:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think a lot of the Valley teams can handle some High Major teams that are young or poorly coached, but if all else is equal there is just too much of a disparity in talent. It's closing, but that's still there. No matter how well Northern Iowa has done recently, just about every kid in Iowa would pick Iowa or Iowa State if they were a high schooler with such a choice.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Bama is really starting to scare me. It's one thing to lose, but it's another thing when you lose badly. In their three losses, they've lost by 14, 27, and 21 points, respectively. Top 15 teams don't do that, imo. Not to mention, they won on a buzzer-beater at home to Georgia on Saturday, a game in which they were down I believe 15 at halftime.


Did Bama just lose to Auburn by 24? That's it, they're out next week.


----------

